# Chesapeake Bay Retriever Puppy questions



## cas0056 (Feb 6, 2014)

I am brand new to these forums and basically new to owning/training a puppy. I just got my very own 8 week old male Chesapeake Bay Retriever puppy. I have been around dogs my entire life and finally decided to get one of my own. I was wondering if anybody could help answer a few general questions for me. First, I was curious as to what age to start training because I have heard many different suggestions. Also, what are the more popular or all around better gun dog training books and/or videos. I am so excited to get started with my new buddy so any advice is very much appreciated.

Thanks, 

Craig


----------



## Steve Weaver (Feb 8, 2011)

Welcome Craig, i would start training right away sooner the better in my opinion. I am a Chessie owner and I would highly suggest socializing and more socializing. There are 3 training programs used by most here on RTF. Also remember to socialize your Chessie. For training a Chessie you may consider the training by Butch Goodwin Training Your Retriever From The Inside Out. Butch is long respected in the Chessie Training. If I didn't mention it spend lots of time know socializing your new pup. Have fun training.


----------



## Pat Puwal (Dec 22, 2004)

Congratulations! Enjoy the ride! You may want to check out http://www.teamchesapeake.com/ All Chesapeake owners, trainers, etc.


----------



## chuck187 (Feb 3, 2012)

Steve, Your dog's a puppy. Have fun while your dog is a pup. As mentioned by Steve, socialize the heck out of your pup. Find a local obedience class, not Petsmart.... I started with the book "10 Minute Retriever". It was written by Amy Dahl who is a big Chessie Person, who I endorse despite her not ever returning any of my emails... If you get really serious into retrieving, check out some of the programs mentioned in this forum. The programs make a big difference. 

And keep them away from fireworks. This is the fastest way to cause yourself tons of work later.


----------



## David McCracken (May 24, 2009)

I had Chessies for years before I switched to American Water Spaniels (lot's of older Chessie owners switch to AWS because they are so much alike, only smaller). Anyway, congratulations; Chesapeake Bay Retrievers are very smart dogs and will make you a wonderful hunting partner. Like others have said, start obedience training right away. Obedience is the cornerstone of every retrieving program. There are many good books and dvd's available for retriever training; just pick one and get started. You're getting ready to have a lot of fun. You might also consider joining a Retriever Club in your area. I like HRC Club's, but that's like vanilla vrs chocolate.


----------



## Corey019 (Jun 14, 2013)

I have a two year old chessie male and he is a great hunting and we are almost done with his SH. Training started the day you got the pup by having him in your life you are training 100% of the time. I took my put to many obidence classes and I still do to this day. My favorite books are Mike Lardys, Tom Dokkens, and Amy Dahl's. My advise is to read as many books as possiable that way when you come across something that doesnt work for your pup you can try another method and it gives you more tools to work with because what might work for one pup won't for another. Good luck!


----------



## FieldLab (Aug 5, 2011)

Butch Goodwin info helped me a lot with my lab 
He is on the money


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

PM Paul Happy Gilmore, he's a chessie guy and prob give you some tips...

/Paul


----------



## T. Mac (Feb 2, 2004)

Welcome to the Chessie world. Your training should start as soon as possible. Hopefully your breeder has done a bit of rudimentary training even before you got your pup. Puppies are like giant sponges and it is amazing what they can learn in a short amount of time at this age. Best recommendation is to get a copy of Jackie Mertens' Sound Beginnings DVD. It is available at most of your online dog suppliers. Or if you join the ACC you can check it out of their library! While there are several on this who despise treat training, I find it works remarkably well with new puppies. Just train before feeding and use some of their kibble for the reward. Start with your sit, down, stay, and especially important the here commands. Puppy fun bumpers are also important. But do them in a hallway or narrow enclosed area so the pup has to return to you. This imprints that behavior for when you move on. Good luck and keep us posted on your result.

T. Mac


----------



## Ed Bahr (Jul 1, 2007)

Bill Hillman puppy DVD is also a good program for a chessie


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Training any retriever puppy starts the day you bring him home. Your job in the first few weeks will be to teach him his name, crate train and house break him, teach him to come to you when he's called, and more important, to think coming to you when called is the best thing in the whole, entire world. Right now you want him to love spending time with you and love learning new things. Socialize him, take him everyplace you can or at least two new places a week (which is fun with a puppy so why wouldn't you?)
I also second what Beamer81 said above, the Hillman puppy DVD is an excellent way to start training a baby Peake.


----------



## tim bonnema (Jul 3, 2010)

Craig, You have been given some good advise already here. Training starts right away. Keep the training short and fun with lots of praise. 

Where are you located? I ask because I am the regional director for the american chesapeake club in MN and would like to invite you to some training days if you are near us.


----------

